# One man flip style shanty recommendations



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Which ones doe guys recommend and why?

I want one mainly for lake St Clair so I can be mobile on foot. I already have a 2 man Otter Ice Cabin that I pull with a quad.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Just got a Shappell FX 100i this year. Does everything I need a one man to do.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

I'm trying to wiggle my way into a Clam legend xl extreme ,
Nice and wide , large fishing area and 60#
Let us know what you get !

Sent from my SM-T500 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

My top 3 pics #1 frabil, quality tough as nails, decent room.knot bad on weight. #2 Shappel fx series. Lightest,on overall weight,and de wallet as well.great shack. #3 Eskimo inferno wide. The Cadillac of em.most room' awsome features.heavyweight of the field doe.also priciest overall. If I was strictly walking I'd go with 1 or 2


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Drake said:


> I'm trying to wiggle my way into a Clam legend xl extreme ,
> Nice and wide , large fishing area and 60#
> Let us know what you get !
> 
> Sent from my SM-T500 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Looking at it now. They want a lot of money for it. Nice though.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Those cheaper frabill (aegus) 2 man are great. They are light enough to handle yourself, and the extra space you get when you remove a seat is nice to have.
I think 78lbs, if you dont get the heavy insulation. 
Still a 2 man though.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Craig, I have the Eskimo inferno wide 1 that I use as my river/shallow water run and gun and absolutely love it.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

Huntahalic said:


> Craig, I have the Eskimo inferno wide 1 that I use as my river/shallow water run and gun and absolutely love it.


where did you buy that at?


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Drake said:


> I'm trying to wiggle my way into a Clam legend xl extreme ,
> Nice and wide , large fishing area and 60#
> Let us know what you get !
> 
> Sent from my SM-T500 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


So I pulled the trigger on this one. Mainly because I had a couple Cabelas gift cards that I wanted to use for this purchase. It was the nicest of the one man flips that they sell. Ships in 5 days.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Gillgitter said:


> Just got a Shappell FX 100i this year. Does everything I need a one man to do.


I have the 2016 fx200, does the new fx100 vent at your feet by the tub? If so, it really sucks on cold and/or windy days. Especially if there’s no snow. 

I have a ten year old Rover, that shanty was awesome.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

7mmsendero said:


> I have the 2016 fx200, does the new fx100 vent at your feet by the tub? If so, it really sucks on cold and/or windy days. Especially if there’s no snow.
> 
> I have a ten year old Rover, that shanty was awesome.


Same as the 200. Every once in a while its a pain in the butt, but mostly works fine for me.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Quig7557 said:


> where did you buy that at?


Hicks in Clio a couple years ago. End of season sale and way cheaper than anywhere selling them now.


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

7mmsendero said:


> I have a ten year old Rover, that shanty was awesome.


Not into taking any advise (OP) about the Lions, maybe he will with the Excellent reviews of the Rover, nope guess he went with a clam.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Bay BornNRaised said:


> Not into taking any advise (OP) about the Lions, maybe he will with the Excellent reviews of the Rover, nope guess he went with a clam.


You may want to check the history of me in the Lions threads before you label me. You’re obviously new over there.


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

U of M Fan said:


> You may want to check the history of me in the Lions threads before you label me. You’re obviously new over there.


No need to check your stats or profile. Didnt Label you or anyone. Oops my bad I did sorry, unless you are not a Lions fan? Far from new to the Roar of the Lions. All good. Let us know how that clam works for ya!


----------



## Millstream (Dec 29, 2010)

I have the Clam Legend XL and like it. It is not a newer extreme version so maybe less insulation, but largest fishing area for a unit that folds up small enough to fit in a hatchback. I don't always haul it around though...


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Gillgitter said:


> Same as the 200. Every once in a while its a pain in the butt, but mostly works fine for me.


I use the shavings from the hole and push it into the round of the tub, then attach the velcro.

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

7mmsendero said:


> I have the 2016 fx200, does the new fx100 vent at your feet by the tub? If so, it really sucks on cold and/or windy days. Especially if there’s no snow.
> 
> I have a ten year old Rover, that shanty was awesome.


I've made couple easy adjustments on my ole 1mans. Velcro and spread out some window weights,or the 12oz long duck decoy weight help prevent updrafts prior to that I had to put my feet on it, was pain in azz.and reely sped up a bad case of shanty back lol


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

jumbojake said:


> I've made couple easy adjustments on my ole 1mans. Velcro and spread out some window weights,or the 12oz long duck decoy weight help prevent updrafts prior to that I had to put my feet on it, was pain in azz.and reely sped up a bad case of shanty back lol


Sounds exactly what I did to my Shappelle Rover

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Where did you find the sash weights?


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Jiw275 said:


> Where did you find the sash weights?


I used the duck decoy weights ..

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Drake said:


> I used the duck decoy weights ..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I cut 1/4" notches at both corners to catch shelter skin pulled it around and velcroved to tub , works well ..

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Jiw275 said:


> Where did you find the sash weights?


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

jumbojake said:


> View attachment 623875


I ran dem in foot increments'soe'd inn with 60lb big game.zip ties work also just leaves bigger hole.3 per side on typical ole 1man should saffice I fell in love with frabil because of dat flaw.but I runn 3 older 1mans fur when I bring out family or inexperienced squad works fackin great


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Drake said:


> I'm trying to wiggle my way into a Clam legend xl extreme ,
> Nice and wide , large fishing area and 60#
> Let us know what you get !
> 
> Sent from my SM-T500 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I bought this one at bass pro 2 years ago.Floor model for 350 out the door. 
I really like it before that I was a bucket guy.tons of room,pretty quiet in the wind and stays warm inside most of the time.I use it when the weather is rough out and sometimes to hide my perch action. Lol


----------



## Mrfish989 (Dec 6, 2020)

Just got the Eskimo wide 1. Put together seems to be very well built tons of room. Can't wait to get on the ice with it for a full review 


Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

